# Premium Dog Food (kibble)



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

So I did a search and came up with nothing!

Has anyone discovered a place where you can buy premium dog food in kibble format?

I've tried endlessly and haven't been lucky. If you know, please say something. And for the record, I don't consider purina, pedigree or RC premium. 

Thanks!


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

You


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Most of the vets have premium food. I know the al barsha vet does, as that is the one I go to but sure can find other vets have the same. I am a regular at pets plus and purchase royal canin or iams. Most of the other pet stores also have food but I do suggest making sure to look at the expiration date as have had issue a few times at some of the other stores before finding pets plus. I believe pet zone as well has similar quality foods. 

Note - It is quite a bit more expensive here.


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

What do you consider premium then?


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

s&s said:


> What do you consider premium then?


Canidae, Merrick, Orijen, Timberwolf, Solid Gold, Fromm, Wellness. 

Those above are class a foods which are good for your pocket as well. I've done years of research and those are usually the best foods for your pup. 

I'm really having a hard time finding any of these here, not sure why! So if anyone knows where I can find such please let me know. If someone orders from outside, again please let me know!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Then the aswer will change to, no... I have not seen any of the premium smaller company dog food products.


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Then the aswer will change to, no... I have not seen any of the premium smaller company dog food products.


Hmmm that's sad . Thanks for your help Jynxgirl


----------



## TheStegg (Jan 12, 2011)

We've been researching this and it looks like they have Taste of the Wild now. While it's expensive, over $100 USD (it's half that price in the US), you can find it. 

Taste of the Wild


----------

